# Flea and Tick Collars



## MchaelS (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi All,
Since getting my GSD I've been pretty careful about products I use for him. I had to put down 3 other dogs in the past due to cancer, so I am pretty paranoid. I am wondering what is the best brand/type of flea and tick collar to get for my big fella in terms of not being harmful to him. Or, ideally, if there is a natural anti tick and flea product or method out there. We spend a lot of time in the woods and we found a tick crawling on Zeke's noggin the other day :shocked:. Got me thinking of ways to protect him. Thanks all.

Mike


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use Frontline.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

MchaelS said:


> Hi All,
> Since getting my GSD I've been pretty careful about products I use for him. I had to put down 3 other dogs in the past due to cancer, so I am pretty paranoid. I am wondering what is the best brand/type of flea and tick collar to get for my big fella in terms of not being harmful to him. Or, ideally, if there is a natural anti tick and flea product or method out there. We spend a lot of time in the woods and we found a tick crawling on Zeke's noggin the other day :shocked:. Got me thinking of ways to protect him. Thanks all.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike!
 Sorry, this is a little long but worth the effort! 
Since you’ve already experienced the BIG “C”, you need to get completely informed about what exactly is IN those topical flea liquids and collar products: NRDC: Poison on Pets II

There is a natural way, not the simplest, but do-able! I live in the country with a lot of woods, standing water and a pond. These are the 3 preventative measures I take.
**FRESH GARLIC:* in their food 2 x daily every day. You’ll need a garlic press for this. You can buy freshly peeled whole garlic cloves in a jar in the veggie section of the grocery store instead of peeling it yourself. Or you can buy minced garlic in a jar and measure it out to equal a clove of garlic.
FYI: I know some people are afraid of garlic. The key to *safe use of garlic* on dogs is the *dosage level* and *frequency of use*. For a dog to develop Heinz-body anemia, he would have to eat over 0.5% of his body weight in onions/garlic to even begin the oxidative process. However, garlic should NOT be fed to pets with a pre-existing anemic condition or to those scheduled for surgery.
 Here is a list of safe amounts to use from two different vets so that you can decide for yourself: 
_Per Dr. Becker, DVM_: “Although garlic is in the same family as onions, pets can ingest small amounts of garlic and reap huge benefits.”
*Small dogs ¼ to ½ clove/day
*Medium dogs a ½ to 1 clove daily
*45-70# = 1 clove or ½ clove 2 x daily
*75-90# = 1 clove 2 x daily
*over 100# = 1 ½ cloves 2 x daily
_Per Dr. Pitcairn. DVM_: “I have not seen problems with garlic in the amounts recommended in the recipes I have used.”
*1/8 tsp to each cup of food OR
*10 to 15 pounds – half a clove
*20 to 40 pounds – 1 clove
*45 to 70 pounds – 2 cloves
*75 to 90 pounds – 2 and a half cloves
*ESSENTILA OILS: * Can be dropped directly on to the dogs collar every other day or when the smell dissipates. Or, put in a spray bottle : 20-30 drops of Essential Oil to 1 cup of water. Don’t buy the cheap ones. They are probably synthetic. A small bottle should cost approx. $15.00 or more. If you purchase 2 or 3 different ones you can rotate for good protection.
Rose Geranium , Lemon Grass , Lemon Eucalyptus , Rosemary , Cedar, Eucalyptus , Eucalyptus ********, Citronella, Catnip, Yarrow, Pine Needle, Niaouli, Peppermint
Buy Natural Essential Oils | Young Living Essential Oils
Essential Oils, Pure Therapeutic Grade - Our Complete List
*NATURAL FLEA & TICK TAG:* Clip on to collar. Tag lasts 3 years.www.onlynaturalpet.com 


 
You can PM me if you have specific questions that may be too long for the blog.
Hope this helps!


----------



## MchaelS (Jul 3, 2011)

PM sent, Thanks!


----------

